# San Francisco Bee shrimp.



## sfshrimp1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi. I am new to this forum. 
I have been keeping bee shrimp for the last couple of years. We have great water in the bay area that shrimp love. Good quality shrimp is hard to come by. 
Started with 2 S grade Taiwan bee shrimp. Threw those in a tank with a half dozen CBS and the rest was history. Here are a couple if pics...
Calvin


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

They look awesome! Great job!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice shrimps bro, winter is here it's always better for the shrimps.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice shrimps! Welcome to BCA

Sherry


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Ooh Niiice Shrimp; Welcome!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shrimp man. You should see if someone will ship from BC. In our lower mainland alone we have multiple people with very high grade shrimp.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome to the 'hood.

beautiful shrimp.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Great looking shrimp!!!


----------

